# Some of my collection . .doint any if them ate keepable but i love looking at them any ways lol



## Dewfus (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello Dewfus. Most of the bottles  in the second image seem to be inkwel. Are them?


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 23, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> Hello Dewfus. Most of the bottles  in the second image seem to be inkwel. Are them?


Yep they are all inks that's about the only ones I know what they are lol


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 23, 2020)

Ah Lol. I don't know much about them but  have some interesting to me.
Tell me about the three cases on first place and the other at right.
By the way I here I show you two of my ones.I guess  you know the one on the Right. Except it's 50's I don't know anything else. Al.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 4, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> Ah Lol. I don't know much about them but  have some interesting to me.
> Tell me about the three cases on first place and the other at right.
> By the way I here I show you two of my ones.I guess  you know the one on the Right. Except it's 50's I don't know anything else. Al. View attachment 201753


Is that a lil cabin ink?


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

No they aren't. This shape allows put two pens on it.
Still I haven't find information about they are three pieces mold and founded in South America.
One of them (not clean yet ) has a label with name Martin? "Muro."Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

They date 1900 -1920


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

Another one with embossing on one shoulder


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 5, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> No they aren't. This shape allows put two pens on it.
> Still I haven't find information about they are three pieces mold and founded in South America.
> One of them (not clean yet ) has a label with name Martin? "Muro."Al


There beautiful man ...south america that's awsome lol ive only dug 1 place its pretty endless i.just dont know anything about them ..somewhat to dig formsomi.keep.most of everything except listerine bottles I have rfound 49 of them lmao im tired of finding those lol


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

here it is


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> There beautiful man ...south america that's awsome lol ive only dug 1 place its pretty endless i.just dont know anything about them ..somewhat to dig formsomi.keep.most of everything except listerine bottles I have rfound 49 of them lmao im tired of finding those lol


Every place you might find what you're looking for might be awsom.
By the way didn't  know  there are Listerine ones over there.  They are really beautiful. I have some  1920s ones. Al


----------

